# 12" Clausing Lathe For Sale on CL



## talvare (Apr 11, 2020)

CLAUSING 12" Lathe 'Tooled' - tools - by owner - sale
					

Exceptional Clausing from Pattern Shop, The Clausing is fully tooled, Steady Rest, ‘NOS'’ face...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




Ted


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 11, 2020)

Sweeeeet machine


----------



## .LMS. (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh man, why is that stuff never near me.    It would be mine.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 11, 2020)

.LMS. said:


> Oh man, why is that stuff never near me.    It would be mine.




Same,, road trip and we share it? It's on wheels.......


----------



## rwm (Apr 11, 2020)

I would pay someone to go get it?
Robert


----------



## Aukai (Apr 12, 2020)

The romance is over Mike?


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow.  What a sweet looking machine.  It is only 31 hours each for me to drive there.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 12, 2020)

Tell my why this would be better than a PM 1228. My daughter lives 30-40 min away.
I don't think so. hydraulic something, and parts may be scarce.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 12, 2020)

Email sent!  Thanks for the tip Ted!


----------



## Alcap (Apr 12, 2020)

Not to highjack this thread but for anyone interested  in a 6318   12" x 24  Clausing not quite as pretty on Facebook Market Place in Saylorsburg Pa  $1850


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 12, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Tell my why this would be better than a PM 1228. My daughter lives 30-40 min away.
> I don't think so. hydraulic something, and parts may be scarce.


A lot of my interest is because of the condition and tooling—Burnerd set tru chuck(s), taper attachment, VFD.  I think this is a 4910 model which does not have the variable speed drive of the 5900 that can be problematic.  It only has a 1 1/16” spindle bore, though.  I think it’s definitely worth a look Given the condition.


----------



## middle.road (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow. What else is there to say?


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 12, 2020)

The seller posted more pics.  It is a 5937 model, built in 1974, 12x36.  According to Lathe UK it was a step-pulley lathe with a 1.5 or 2 hp single phase motor, so I'm not sure what the VFD is for?  It also looks to come with a 5C draw-bar, but maybe only a 3-jaw and no steady or following rest.  Not sure if they're still available?


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 12, 2020)

All I got to say is that if I was within a 10 hour drive it would be mine.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 12, 2020)

My garage foot print for the moment dictates I stay as close to 30" as possible


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 12, 2020)

Aukai said:


> My garage foot print for the moment dictates I stay as close to 30" as possible


You would have a very long drive....


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 12, 2020)

7milesup said:


> You would have a very long drive....


And need a very long snorkel.


----------



## Tim9 (Apr 13, 2020)

That’s a very nice lathe. It’s gorgeous and really loaded with nice tooling. 
I have a 5903 that I just must have had a horseshoe up my butt at the time....because I feel so fortunate to have found that lathe. At the time I found it....no way could I have afforded anything over 1k bucks.
   But I love my  Clausing 5903. Just love it. Mine was rough...but cleaned up nicely and it works flawlessly. Still tweaking it....but Clausing made really nice lathes.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 13, 2020)

Well after quite a bit of research and soul searching, I decided to pass.  While a significant improvement from my Logan 10", it really doesn't replace my desire for a tool room lathe ala Hardinge or clone.  It was a fun trip down the rabbit hole anyway.  Thanks again Ted!


----------



## talvare (Apr 13, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Well after quite a bit of research and soul searching, I decided to pass.  While a significant improvement from my Logan 10", it really doesn't replace my desire for a tool room lathe ala Hardinge or clone.  It was a fun trip down the rabbit hole anyway.  Thanks again Ted!



Ya Evan, you're right.........I don't think it would be a good substitute for a nice HLV-H.

Ted


----------



## .LMS. (Apr 13, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Well after quite a bit of research and soul searching, I decided to pass.  While a significant improvement from my Logan 10", it really doesn't replace my desire for a tool room lathe ala Hardinge or clone.  It was a fun trip down the rabbit hole anyway.  Thanks again Ted!





talvare said:


> Ya Evan, you're right.........I don't think it would be a good substitute for a nice HLV-H.
> 
> Ted



All well and good, but the least you guys can do for your HMC bretheren is volunteer to drive it to the east coast for us!


----------



## talvare (Apr 13, 2020)

.LMS. said:


> All well and good, but the least you guys can do for your HMC bretheren is volunteer to drive it to the east coast for us!


Well, I would, but our governor has us locked up for the time being 

Ted


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 13, 2020)

.LMS. said:


> All well and good, but the least you guys can do for your HMC bretheren is volunteer to drive it to the east coast for us!


"We've got a full tank of gas, a half pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses"

On the plus side there's never been a better time for a Cannonball Run!


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 13, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> "We've got a full tank of gas, a half pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses"
> 
> On the plus side there's never been a better time for a Cannonball Run!



Well you've got the car for it. Can the Cobra pull a trailer?


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 13, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> Well you've got the car for it. Can the Cobra pull a trailer?


Funny you should mention that.  I've been toying with the idea of getting a drop-bed trailer, but I'm not sure what I'd hook it to.  Not sure if the Tesla would work, and the Cobra is plenty powerful, but on the light side!


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 13, 2020)

Apparently it is gone.  The posting has been deleted.


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm bummed, didn't even get to see the pictures before the seller pulled the ad.


----------

